# Formula for nosema spray



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Laurence Hope said:


> I have been hearing of spraying Nozevit or a combo of Nozevit and fumidil for nosema. Can anybody furnish the formula and how to do the spraying/
> Thank you!


here is a post from bee-l from a person using both products, I can't copy the link as there system is very slow at this time.

I am living through a Nosema blow-up and will give my observations. I have
no idea where my Nosema comes from as I do not buy queens, but I do have
a beek who drops bees nearby for pollination and I know he goes to Ca for
almonds.... I had one yard out of 8 test moderate for spores last fall
(state lab, no species differentiation) and subsequently lost 70% of the
hives in that yard. I had two other yards show moderate symptoms - would
not take feed out of division board feeders, 30% mortality. I think I can
see a location effect, in that shade seems to aggravate symptoms, but want
to hear from others. I am at 34 degrees north, and we can have a cold
winter and lot's of cool wet weather. I run Russians, and I have to say
almost all my breeders died this winter with Nosema symptoms. I don't know
what to say about this effect. Is there any resistance out there? I am
grafting from survivors now. I had fed Fumagilin B to all hives last fall
and have drenched in the past but having spent a lot of money on Fumagilin
B I am looking for other solutions. Following B-Line advice, I have been
freezing dead-outs for 48 hours in a deep freeze and I think that is
working too.

I read Don Jackson's anecdotal accounts of Nosema rescue in ABJ and
thought 'why not', so since January I have been spraying Fumagilin B l and
Nosevit over the top with a 2 gallon Solo sprayer. I am using label rates
of Fumagilin B and Nosevit and spray all hives, soaking down the ones that
are not taking feed. As of yesteday, I can say I only have 3 out of 150
that are not taking feed properly, and though this is all anecdotal, I like
what I see. We are having a very early spring and hives are very strong.
Juanse, can you give specifics on your oregano solution? Source of the
product, rates, and application technique? Is anyone else using Nosevit?
Nosevit is expensive also.

Bill Lord
Louisburg, NC


hope it helps


----------



## Axtmann (Dec 29, 2002)

You can make your own “nosevit”. Solve Thymol in alcohol and mix it with your syrup. Whenever you feed your bees give them the mix instead plane syrup. (2grams Thymol for approx 4 liter syrup) this will solve the Nosema problem really fast. No harm to your girls and no residue in honey.
The active part of nosevit is Thymol.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Axtmann said:


> You can make your own “nosevit”. Solve Thymol in alcohol and mix it with your syrup. The active part of nosevit is Thymol.


I'm not sure the above is correct. from randy olivers site where he tested nozevit.

The results for the compound Nosevit, however, pique my interest, since it is widely used in Central Europe, and is a natural extract of an oak bark (Joe Carson, pers comm). Its mode of action is not understood, but oak bark has long been used as a source of tannins. Tannins are bitter plant polyphenols that either bind and precipitate or shrink proteins. Tannins are used in medicine to form a protective leathery layer over mouth wounds, and for their anti-inflammatory effect in irritated bowel disorders (Wikipedia 2008). It will be of great interest to discover whether they have effect upon the bee gut or nosema germination


----------



## Mustang (Jan 10, 2011)

Nosevit is 20% Oak tree bark and 80% water


----------



## Dr.JoeCarson (May 2, 2012)

Nozevit does not have any Thymol in it - zero.

Only all natural Organic Certified base elements.

Have a great day.


Dr. Joe Carson
Manufacturer


----------



## Dr.JoeCarson (May 2, 2012)

The "formula" stated above is not accurate.

Have a great day.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Dr.JoeCarson said:


> Nozevit does not have any Thymol in it - zero.
> 
> Only all natural Organic Certified base elements.
> 
> ...


it may not have any in it ,but can't thymol be an organic base element ..????


----------



## Dr.JoeCarson (May 2, 2012)

Hello,


Thyme may be obtained with "organic" certification. Usually through a third party company. Crystal form is most common product used in commercial - my personal observation - and I know of no "organic" cert. available for this product. 

If using a thymol drip, be very careful as you may be replacing your queens 3 to 4 monthes down the road.

Have a great day.


----------

